# Panel got hot



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

50 freezers? Sounds like an overloaded panel.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Why did "all" the wires and panel get changed in the first place? Sounds like he needs a "real" electrician.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

joebanana said:


> 50 freezers? Sounds like an overloaded panel.


...but its a brand new 6 ckt subpanel :whistling2:


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

360max said:


> ...but its a brand new 6 ckt subpanel :whistling2:


Well hell they should be set for life! 👍


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

360max said:


> ...but its a brand new 6 ckt subpanel :whistling2:


Why am I picturing single phase?  With a #6 drop? :blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

